# Themed Public Chats



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2012)

Part of having the moderated public chats that is beneficial is that we can schedule times to talk about a certain topic and have our members discuss it live.  So just throwing this out there, what kind of theme would be good to schedule for a public chat?  Also what time is most convenient for those of you who want to chat?  

Let's try to think of themes that benefit from live chat.

Thoughts?


----------



## Devor (Mar 9, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> So just throwing this out there, what kind of theme would be good to schedule for a public chat?



I would think super-broad topics would work better, like "World-Building," if you're trying to get a lot of people in one place.  If you're shooting for a smaller group (and possibly risk a failed event with nobody there), you can get as specific as a brainstorming session for writing something.

((edit))  The chat system would also be great if people wanted to do some live roleplaying.  There's a wide range of possibilities in that area.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I think broader topics would work best.  I think for brainstorming sessions, perhaps everyone in the chat can bring up something they're working on and get instant feedback.  Take turns doing so.  If the moderator keeps control of it, it could prove to be pretty helpful.


----------



## Devor (Mar 9, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Yeah, I think broader topics would work best.  I think for brainstorming sessions, perhaps everyone in the chat can bring up something they're working on and get instant feedback.  Take turns doing so.  If the moderator keeps control of it, it could prove to be pretty helpful.



That sounds better suited for a forum post, I think.  A good brainstorming session for even a small work can take a couple hours.  I've been in a few of them.  A few minutes just isn't brainstorming.  It's closer to just critiquing or approval-seeking, which is not the same thing at all.


----------

